
It doesnot make sense to hire smart people,and thn have them follow stupid rules - fazkan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/does-make-hire-smart-people-have-them-follow-stupid-oleg-vishnepolsky?trk=eml-email_feed_ecosystem_digest_01-recommended_articles-7-Unknown&midToken=AQFvxiDPOnlOGA&fromEmail=fromEmail&ut=3_r1_0HEAo-7U1
======
strongai
Well, I agree in principle, but fact is, I've never worked for an organization
that didn't have its share of stupid rules. 'Stupid' is subjective as well, so
I think it's a bit of a losing battle to up sticks every time you encounter an
organizational habit you don't like. Sure, there'll be a tipping point, but I
think it's fundamental to the nature of organizations that they can't please
all people all the time.

------
sharemywin
..or working on dumb shit.

